# classic burton performer snowboard 84 or 85 i dont know which it is



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Post some pics.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

This one looks like it is in pretty sweet shape. Should give you a good indication on what the board may be worth.

Vintage 1986 Burton Performer Elite 150 Snowboard rare - eBay (item 330256766628 end time Aug-03-08 11:27:34 PDT)


----------

